# Exocar Electric Conversion!



## alexswann (Nov 9, 2016)

So I'm working on taking a Velocity Rails Exocar and installing an electric motor in it. I'm wanting something with high torque, so for my budget I've decided to take a salvage car or two and use the parts from them. I really really wanted to do a Tesla drivetrain however from what I've read it can be very hard. I've tried to reach out to a couple people that have done it before but still haven't gotten a response. So instead I'm planning on using a Chevy volt system. Either one motor from the gen 2 or 2 motors (one front and one back) from the gen 1. So as for my questions:
- If I buy a functional volt, *can I take all the modules out of it and install them into the exocar?* This would be without the gas motor so I'm guessing the car won't want to move without the gas motor attached... Is there any easy way to trick the car and forcing it to drive?
- If I go with 2 gen 1 motors *can I splice the connection from the battery and just run the CAN wires to the inverter to control the second motor*? I'm guessing that it will be too much amperage for the wires inside the battery and maybe the battery electronics won't allow for that much amperage even though I know the battery is more than capable of running two motors.
- *What would be better for this project Leaf motors/inverters or Volt motors/inverters?*
- *Any suggestions, adivce or hints?*

Here's a picture of the car!








Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it and need it!!!!


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

2 leafs gen2 cars from junkyard - ideal, but there are not much space as I can see on the picture


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Alex
Look at what the guys are doing with the Leaf bits

Basically you want a complete crashed Volt - (start with one) and you need to take it apart and rewire it so it works without the body shell then remove the surplus wiring and bits you don't want - making sure that the bits that you do want still work without them

A volt normally drives without the IC engine running - you will just need to "con" the electronics that it is still there and ready to go


----------



## alexswann (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the help Duncan and Ai! I want to go with the Volt instead of the leaf as it has more torque and that is the main focus for this project. I think I'm going to go with your idea Duncan, take all the parts out and reinstall them in the exocar. However even though I am going to start with one motor, later on I still would like to *add a second motor* in the front for more traction, safety and torque. So is this possible if I go with your idea Duncan?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Alex
Anything is possible! - 
First don't "install all of the parts" - that will be too much work - when you are sorting out what you need just drape them over some tables, chairs and whatnot - you don't want to install something that isn't needed

Two motors - the second motor will need it's own controller but it could share a battery - that will limit the power available
Don't worry about "synchronizing" the two drives the ground you drive on will do that!
With a normal car with an open diff (90% of cars) the ground is "synchronizing" the right and left wheels - look up "twinny minis" if you want to see how crude such a system can be and still work very well


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

actually the volt will need further mods, it is like the prius powersplit device with additional clutches added, so it probably isn't as straightforward as a leaf and probably weighs more (two motors to control and clutches and coupling the motors together), the main motor is larger than the leaf, but you have battery horsepower to consider too. It isn't a trivial choice between a leaf and a volt.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Better i suspect to go with the Leaf motor as its a pure EV without the integrated ICE motor of the Volt to complicate the system.
Look at what some of the guys are doing with custom controllers/inverters on the Leaf motors ( find Arlos threads) there is huge power potential in that Leaf motor.
250-300 bhp is predicted as possible ....if you have the batteries to support it. !
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/1988-crx-diy-controller-and-nissan-178169.html


----------

